# If you are a conservatve, don't talk politics



## Lovelife (May 16, 2019)

To make long stories short. I had few pax made false accusations and gave me 1 star rating because I didn't agree with their liberal views. One woman got mad at me because I didn't agree with her political views. She asked me not to rate each other and I told her that I give everyone 5 stars unless they are really bad. Later that same day uber emailed me saying that one pax complained that I made this person feel uncomfortable. So never again will I ever engage in political views unless they have conservative views as I do.


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek (Nov 20, 2017)

Lovelife said:


> To make long stories short. I had few pax made false accusations and gave me 1 star rating because I didn't agree with their liberal views. One woman got mad at me because I didn't agree with her political views. She asked me not to rate each other and I told her that I give everyone 5 stars unless they are really bad. Later that same day uber emailed me saying that one pax complained that I made this person feel uncomfortable. So never again will I ever engage in political views unless they have conservative views as I do.


Best to avoid any topics or behaviors 
that might scare or piss someone off..


----------



## BCS DRIVER (Oct 25, 2018)

*If you are a conservatve, don't talk politics

Rather>>>>>>>>>

If you're a driver dont talk politics, religion, etc.*


----------



## DriverMark (Jan 22, 2018)

2.5 years as a driver. Can count on 1 hand how many political conversations I have had while driving. ALL of those the PAX initiated. But I'm very careful with what I say and answer. They get the point it's not a subject I wish to discuss.


----------



## Frank C (Jun 11, 2019)

Unfortunate how many liberals find it OK to attack a person's livelihood because they don't agree on things. #walkaway


----------



## losiglow (Dec 4, 2018)

BCS DRIVER said:


> *If you are a conservatve, don't talk politics
> 
> Rather>>>>>>>>>
> 
> If you're a driver dont talk politics, religion, etc.*


Pretty much. It swings both ways. The very first 1 star I got was from a guy who called me a ***** because I didn't vote for Trump. Thing is, I'm a right leaning independent but I thought Trump was kind of a moron (point proven two years later....) so I couldn't bring myself to vote for him. I didn't vote for Hillary either - FYI. Either way - I learned early not to talk politics.


----------



## Ubward (Dec 30, 2014)

BCS DRIVER said:


> *If you are a conservatve, don't talk politics
> 
> Rather>>>>>>>>>
> 
> If you're a driver dont talk politics, religion, etc.*


Well said. I have very strong political and religious views but as a general rule, I dont talk about that. If a passenger starts that route, I let them talk.......and talk...and talk. You will seldom convince anyone about the alternative view point, when it comes to these two topics.


----------



## RebULfyt (Jun 3, 2019)

How is this not common sense? Avoid politics and religion. Tread carefully with sports.


----------



## wareagle30 (Apr 11, 2016)

If politics discussed at the dinner table or a bar then why in a car with a stranger? Creating problems for yourself. If pressed I use a generic response of both parties have a lot of work to do so there ya go and transition into better waters


----------



## Las Vegas Dude (Sep 3, 2018)

Never offer you’re opinion first, just agree with whatever pax says, you get more tips that way.


----------



## cumonohito (Feb 13, 2018)

Never try to disagree on any topic the rider brings up. As far as anyone is concerned, I'm liberal, conservative, pro-life, pro-choice, for/against the wall, etc. I don't start the conversation, but give my input if asked.


----------



## Declineathon (Feb 12, 2019)

Lovelife said:


> To make long stories short. I had few pax made false accusations and gave me 1 star rating because I didn't agree with their liberal views. One woman got mad at me because I didn't agree with her political views. She asked me not to rate each other and I told her that I give everyone 5 stars unless they are really bad. Later that same day uber emailed me saying that one pax complained that I made this person feel uncomfortable. So never again will I ever engage in political views unless they have conservative views as I do.


Sorry to hear that. Your freedom of speech is very important to me, a Democrat.

This gig has so very few safeguards for us.

If it means anything for you. I can relate. I like to talk about issues and policy, but typically refrain exclusively because of the rating system in place.


----------



## kc ub'ing! (May 27, 2016)

Conservative my azz! Where are your convictions? Have you no honor? You’ll deny your ideals to avoid a crummy rating?!! So weak. Shame!

Proud liberal here! I don’t mind my sharing my views cuz I know I’m right! I school my conservative riders all the the time. I’m turning the country blue one rider at a time!


----------



## Lovelife (May 16, 2019)

When you liberal losers lose an argument to conservative you cry racist. Why do you liberals get offended by everything?


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

DriverMark said:


> 2.5 years as a driver. Can count on 1 hand how many political conversations I have had while driving. ALL of those the PAX initiated. But I'm very careful with what I say and answer. They get the point it's not a subject I wish to discuss.


Also 2.5 years as a driver. I discuss politics often... but very, very carefully and selectively. Rated 4.93 on Uber, 5.00 on Lyft



losiglow said:


> Pretty much. It swings both ways. The very first 1 star I got was from a guy who called me a p*ssy because I didn't vote for Trump. Thing is, I'm a right leaning independent but I thought Trump was kind of a moron (point proven two years later....) so I couldn't bring myself to vote for him. I didn't vote for Hillary either - FYI. Either way - I learned early not to talk politics.


I managed to tell multiple people I voted for Gary Johnson without any 1 star ratings resulting.


----------



## Declineathon (Feb 12, 2019)

Lovelife said:


> When you liberal losers lose an argument to conservative you cry racist. Why do you liberals get offended by everything?


Well, if your tone was the same on the ride as it is now, then its the delivery not the content.


----------



## UberBeemer (Oct 23, 2015)

Lovelife said:


> To make long stories short. I had few pax made false accusations and gave me 1 star rating because I didn't agree with their liberal views. One woman got mad at me because I didn't agree with her political views. She asked me not to rate each other and I told her that I give everyone 5 stars unless they are really bad. Later that same day uber emailed me saying that one pax complained that I made this person feel uncomfortable. So never again will I ever engage in political views unless they have conservative views as I do.


The trick is, to turn it on them. Start asking questions, like you are interested in their view, and might be on the fence, looking to be convinced. Treat everything they say like its the first time you ever heard the truth.

People love their opinions. You could turn a potential 1 star into 5 by letting them rant.


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

kc ub'ing! said:


> Conservative my azz! Where are your convictions? Have you no honor? You'll deny your ideals to avoid a crummy rating?!! So weak. Shame!


At the end of the day, when the KGB comes knocking we will all be perfect Communists because we all want our share of the crumbs from the bread lines we will be forced to stand in due to food shortages caused by Communist policies.


----------



## TemptingFate (May 2, 2019)

I don't initiate political discussions but find that riders who hate Trump are more educated and tip much better than the NRA/Nascar hillbillies.


----------



## Zaarc (Jan 21, 2019)

UberBeemer said:


> The trick is, to turn it on them. Start asking questions, like you are interested in their view, and might be on the fence, looking to be convinced. Treat everything they say like its the first time you ever heard the truth.
> 
> People love their opinions. You could turn a potential 1 star into 5 by letting them rant.


this is the best answer. Pretend they convinced you. Doesnt cost you anything...not even your pride, because who cares what they think. But it will make them feel good about themselves and THAT can lead to a tip.


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

TemptingFate said:


> I don't initiate political discussions but find that riders who hate Trump are more educated and tip much better than the NRA/Nascar hillbillies.


What makes you think an NRA hillbilly is going to like Trump? Trump has done more to erode gun rights than Obama. Obama allowed gun carry in National parks. Trump banned bump stocks, endorsed red flag gun confiscations without due process, told the courts to uphold federal gun convictions against owners in gun sanctuary states and seems poised to ban silencers on the federal level.

Trump wasn't as vehement of a gun hater as Hillary Clinton, but I would hardly state that most gun owners are pleased about Trump. Lesser of two evils from a gun rights standpoint.


----------



## SEAL Team 5 (Dec 19, 2015)

kc ub'ing! said:


> I'm turning the country blue one rider at a time!


I believe you have that backwards. You're putting yourself in the red one rider at a time.


----------



## TemptingFate (May 2, 2019)

Trafficat said:


> What makes you think an NRA hillbilly is going to like Trump? Trump has done more to erode gun rights than Obama. Obama allowed gun carry in National parks. Trump banned bump stocks, endorsed red flag gun confiscations without due process, told the courts to uphold federal gun convictions against owners in gun sanctuary states and seems poised to ban silencers on the federal level.


They rode in my car and expressed their political views. That's how I know what they think.


----------



## kc ub'ing! (May 27, 2016)

SEAL Team 5 said:


> I believe you have that backwards. You're putting yourself in the red one rider at a time.


Not terrible.



Lovelife said:


> When you liberal losers lose an argument to conservative you cry racist. Why do you liberals get offended by everything?


You're just looking for permission to use the n-word you racist person! I bet a rider called you on it! You thought you'd be ok cuz he was white too. But he wasn't having it and neither am I! Yeah I take offense when some right wing nutball thinks he can race hate unabated!

You want to go back to a time where you could drop an nbomb whenever the mood struck you. We ain't going backward dog! Only forward. You know progressive! The liberal way!


----------



## Westerner (Dec 22, 2016)

I refuse to talk politics period. I had one guy insist on knowing what I thought of Trump. When I said I didn't like him he got mad an one starred me, and thread starter ignored for excessively using the word "liberal"


----------



## SuzeCB (Oct 30, 2016)

Frank C said:


> Unfortunate how many liberals find it OK to attack a person's livelihood because they don't agree on things. #walkaway


Conservatives do it too.

Neither side is innocent these days.


----------



## ANT 7 (Oct 14, 2018)

I got a 1* yesterday, but, I set it up too.

Snotty docs from SEA and SFO get in my car from a box hotel and are headed to one of our hospitals.

Orange man bad, blah, blah, Canadian healthcare good (not true) blah, blah, yapping back and forth, and I ignore it.

Finally when they asked me a question about something I switched the convo over to travel and said:

"Your home town of Seattle is turning into San Franshitsco"

I love watching the blood drain from someone's face. Smug pricks belonged in that South Park episode.


----------



## JamesBond008 (Mar 26, 2018)

Lovelife said:


> To make long stories short. I had few pax made false accusations and gave me 1 star rating because I didn't agree with their liberal views. One woman got mad at me because I didn't agree with her political views. She asked me not to rate each other and I told her that I give everyone 5 stars unless they are really bad. Later that same day uber emailed me saying that one pax complained that I made this person feel uncomfortable. So never again will I ever engage in political views unless they have conservative views as I do.


I'm sorry that happened to you. It is certainly a wiser business decision to be silent in the face of whinging/feral part of the left. But I'm remind of the quote:

First they came for the socialists, and I did not speak out-

Because I was not a socialist.

Then they came for the trade unionists, and I did not speak out-
Because I was not a trade unionist.

Then they came for the Jews, and I did not speak out-
Because I was not a Jew.

Then they came for me-and there was no one left to speak for me.


----------



## BigRedDriver (Nov 28, 2018)

I tell my riders when they want to talk politics

There is no red in this car

There is no blue in this car

The only color I care about in this car is Green



I also use that when they want to talk race.


----------



## Coachman (Sep 22, 2015)

I don't mind talking politics. I just remember to agree with whatever the rider is saying.

And if the rider's politics are aligned with my own then I'll talk a little bit more freely.


----------



## Uberintruder (Jan 23, 2019)

I am a trump supporting conservative. Recently I had an intelligent liberal enter my car and we had a good exchange of ideas and viewpoints. Because she was an intelligent persons I felt I could discuss politics with her without negative results. She tipped me $5 cash


----------



## Juggalo9er (Dec 7, 2017)

Lovelife said:


> To make long stories short. I had few pax made false accusations and gave me 1 star rating because I didn't agree with their liberal views. One woman got mad at me because I didn't agree with her political views. She asked me not to rate each other and I told her that I give everyone 5 stars unless they are really bad. Later that same day uber emailed me saying that one pax complained that I made this person feel uncomfortable. So never again will I ever engage in political views unless they have conservative views as I do.


One Star all pax 
Especially liberals


----------



## ZenUber (Feb 11, 2019)

Had the opposite happen to me. Conservative pax downrated me. Some people are political a-holes. Doesn’t matter which side of the isle you’re on.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

kc ub'ing! said:


> You're just looking for permission to use the n-word you racist person! I bet a rider called you on it! You thought you'd be ok cuz he was white too. But he wasn't having it and neither am I! Yeah I take offense when some right wing nutball thinks he can race hate unabated!


When I was an official of a cab company, this lady actually showed up at the company offices to complain about this driver. He had picked her up on the street. When she told him she was from Texas, he started about minorities and used all sorts of derogatory names for the various minorities. He then began to sing the praises of the Klan.

I called him into the office. The lady asked us not to kick him out, just call him into the office and scream at him, so that is what we did. To show you what a moron this guy was, she told him she was from Austin. This guy just did not do his HW onTejas. We told him not to talk that kind of nonsense to any passenger.


----------



## treesweets dancer (May 4, 2019)

TemptingFate said:


> I don't initiate political discussions but find that riders who hate Trump are more educated and tip much better than the NRA/Nascar hillbillies.


U people are all the same. U act like u hate our big wet boy cuz he's a moron. But u people were saying that about Bush & y'all were like missing _that_ guy last year.

Just admit that the real reason u don't like him is cuz of the diaper. U don't like a president with puffed out pants hiding a diaper. & that's prejudice. He's Commander in Chief, Dipes, & you should be proud of him. He's our big boy. The US people are generous & kind people. When our big boy wanted to be a president, we let him


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

treesweets dancer said:


> U people are all the same. U act like u hate our big wet boy cuz he's a moron. But u people were saying that about Bush & y'all were like missing _that_ guy last year.


Nanny Pe*lousy* recently said that she wished that G.W. Bush were still President.


----------



## Mole (Mar 9, 2017)

No one talks politics with me maybe because of the American flag sticker on my windshield or my 2020 Trump bumper sticker or my NRA hat. I have a 4.93 rating and every republican tips me.


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

kc ub'ing! said:


> You're just looking for permission to use the n-word you racist person! I bet a rider called you on it! You thought you'd be ok cuz he was white too. But he wasn't having it and neither am I! Yeah I take offense when some right wing nutball thinks he can race hate unabated!


It seems I'm often called racist for things that have nothing to do with race. For instance, I've been called racist many times for supporting the right to carry, even though many gun control laws were specifically aimed at keeping guns out of the hands of minorities and economically disadvantaged people by creating licensing systems whereby all permits are approved by the discretion of the white sheriff or making gun permits too expensive.

Apparently, I'm told, the right to carry is racist because George Zimmerman shot Trayvon Martin.


----------



## OC Steve (Sep 7, 2018)

Lovelife said:


> To make long stories short. I had few pax made false accusations and gave me 1 star rating because I didn't agree with their liberal views. One woman got mad at me because I didn't agree with her political views. She asked me not to rate each other and I told her that I give everyone 5 stars unless they are really bad. Later that same day uber emailed me saying that one pax complained that I made this person feel uncomfortable. So never again will I ever engage in political views unless they have conservative views as I do.


Apply your advice in all social settings, not just rideshare. Let your vote be your voice, trust me there are a lot of us :cools:


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

OC Steve said:


> Apply your advice in all social settings, not just rideshare. Let your vote be your voice, trust me there are a lot of us :cools:


What is the point in conversing with others if you must not express yourself? Perhaps that's why I tend to avoid social situations... I actually like meaningful conversations.


----------



## OC Steve (Sep 7, 2018)

Trafficat said:


> What is the point in conversing with others if you must not express yourself? Perhaps that's why I tend to avoid social situations... I actually like meaningful conversations.


Because there are a million other things to talk about. I engage in a conversation with every passenger that responds to my first minute of small talk. You can tell who wants to talk and who wants to STFU. I drive primarily airport runs in the early AM, so mainly business passengers. I have experience in the corporate world and have been to most major cities that LAX flies to. I do pretty well with tips by not discussing politics.
It also might be easier for me because I live in Southern CA, I'm sure most of my passengers just assume I believe the same politically.


----------



## Coachman (Sep 22, 2015)

There's really very little reason for politics ever to come up. I had one rider who was from out of state ask me what I thought about Beto O'Rourke, seeing that I'm in Texas. So I gave my opinion, trying to couch it in a non-political way.


----------



## Las Vegas Dude (Sep 3, 2018)

treesweets dancer said:


> U people are all the same. U act like u hate our big wet boy cuz he's a moron. But u people were saying that about Bush & y'all were like missing _that_ guy last year.
> 
> Just admit that the real reason u don't like him is cuz of the diaper. U don't like a president with puffed out pants hiding a diaper. & that's prejudice. He's Commander in Chief, Dipes, & you should be proud of him. He's our big boy. The US people are generous & kind people. When our big boy wanted to be a president, we let him


What do you mean U people?


----------



## doyousensehumor (Apr 13, 2015)

Lovelife said:


> To make long stories short. I had few pax made false accusations and gave me 1 star rating because I didn't agree with their liberal views. One woman got mad at me because I didn't agree with her political views. She asked me not to rate each other and I told her that I give everyone 5 stars unless they are really bad. Later that same day uber emailed me saying that one pax complained that I made this person feel uncomfortable. So never again will I ever engage in political views unless they have conservative views as I do.


Makes sense to me. When a political ideologically is based on how everyone is a victim, who is to be surprised when they claim victim when you disagree with them?


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

Lovelife said:


> To make long stories short. I had few pax made false accusations and gave me 1 star rating because I didn't agree with their liberal views. One woman got mad at me because I didn't agree with her political views. She asked me not to rate each other and I told her that I give everyone 5 stars unless they are really bad. Later that same day uber emailed me saying that one pax complained that I made this person feel uncomfortable. So never again will I ever engage in political views unless they have conservative views as I do.


We have an opposite issue here in Texas. Down here, the conservatives expect you to agree with them.

I agree with what I can, and mostly blow off the rest. If they press me, I tell them the truth, which is that I voted for Gary Johnson.


----------



## Wolfgang Faust (Aug 2, 2018)

kc ub'ing! said:


> Not terrible.
> 
> 
> You're just looking for permission to use the n-word you racist person! I bet a rider called you on it! You thought you'd be ok cuz he was white too. But he wasn't having it and neither am I! Yeah I take offense when some right wing nutball thinks he can race hate unabated!
> ...


Progressive, like diseases.


----------



## DoYouEvenLyft? (Apr 11, 2019)

kc ub'ing! said:


> Conservative my azz! Where are your convictions? Have you no honor? You'll deny your ideals to avoid a crummy rating?!! So weak. Shame!
> 
> Proud liberal here! I don't mind my sharing my views cuz I know I'm right! I school my conservative riders all the the time. I'm turning the country blue one rider at a time!


Is this for real? ????


----------



## No Prisoners (Mar 21, 2019)

Liberals don't hesitate at first opportunity to ruin lives of anyone they oppose. To them the end justify the means.

Liberalism is a mental disorder.


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

No religion, no politics, no judging peoples life choices,

Is a girl wearing most of the clothes she wore to the club the night before carrying her heels to the car to get a ride from one residence to another on Saturday morning?

Just keep your mouth shut and drive...


Customer asks your opinion of Donald Trump?

"I don't talk politics, you either already agree with me or we are just going to piss each-other off"

And that is a point that I've never had anyone disagree with me on.


Drive someone home from a gay bar on Friday and then take his family to the airport the next day?

Yeah keep your flapper shut...


----------



## treesweets dancer (May 4, 2019)

Las Vegas Dude said:


> What do you mean U people?


All u diaper haters. U know who u are. U make up all these political excuses when really u can't stand to see a diaper wearer in the White House. Shame


----------



## Oscar Levant (Aug 15, 2014)

Lovelife said:


> To make long stories short. I had few pax made false accusations and gave me 1 star rating because I didn't agree with their liberal views. One woman got mad at me because I didn't agree with her political views. She asked me not to rate each other and I told her that I give everyone 5 stars unless they are really bad. Later that same day uber emailed me saying that one pax complained that I made this person feel uncomfortable. So never again will I ever engage in political views unless they have conservative views as I do.


Stay off religion and politics, you'll make more money.


----------



## Zaarc (Jan 21, 2019)

Christinebitg said:


> We have an opposite issue here in Texas. Down here, the conservatives expect you to agree with them.
> 
> I agree with what I can, and mostly blow off the rest. If they press me, I tell them the truth, which is that I voted for Gary Johnson.


Why choose the left nut or the right nut when you can have the Johnson.


----------



## GreatWhiteHope (Sep 18, 2018)

Lovelife said:


> To make long stories short. I had few pax made false accusations and gave me 1 star rating because I didn't agree with their liberal views. One woman got mad at me because I didn't agree with her political views. She asked me not to rate each other and I told her that I give everyone 5 stars unless they are really bad. Later that same day uber emailed me saying that one pax complained that I made this person feel uncomfortable. So never again will I ever engage in political views unless they have conservative views as I do.


Common ssense

I love talking politics but I won't open my mouth until I know what they think ?


----------



## TheDevilisaParttimer (Jan 2, 2019)

TemptingFate said:


> I don't initiate political discussions but find that riders who hate Trump are more educated and tip much better than the NRA/Nascar hillbillies.


Depends, here in Georgia there is a lot of well off, educated conservatives and democrats. Just as many ignorant ones for each too, mixed basket imho.


----------



## U/L guy (May 28, 2019)

Trafficat said:


> It seems I'm often called racist for things that have nothing to do with race. For instance, I've been called racist many times for supporting the right to carry, even though many gun control laws were specifically aimed at keeping guns out of the hands of minorities and economically disadvantaged people by creating licensing systems whereby all permits are approved by the discretion of the white sheriff or making gun permits too expensive.
> 
> Apparently, I'm told, the right to carry is racist because George Zimmerman shot Trayvon Martin.


People's opinions and 2 dollars will get you a cup of coffee. I choose not to carry because it's a pain in the butt, I just keep one for home protection. 
I never discuss religion, politics, conversations that involve sexand/or gender issues, and weapons with pax's . These topics will get you in trouble sooner or later.


----------



## IR12 (Nov 11, 2017)

Lovelife said:


> To make long stories short. I had few pax made false accusations and gave me 1 star rating because I didn't agree with their liberal views. One woman got mad at me because I didn't agree with her political views. She asked me not to rate each other and I told her that I give everyone 5 stars unless they are really bad. Later that same day uber emailed me saying that one pax complained that I made this person feel uncomfortable. So never again will I ever engage in political views unless they have conservative views as I do.


Driving 101: Use commonsense Politics, religion & such hot button issues are not your friend.


----------



## doyousensehumor (Apr 13, 2015)

Christinebitg said:


> We have an opposite issue here in Texas. Down here, the conservatives expect you to agree with them.
> 
> I agree with what I can, and mostly blow off the rest. If they press me, I tell them the truth, which is that I voted for Gary Johnson.


Agree. If pax bring up politics I agree with what I can.

One of the best answers to politics is liberty, because we all can't agree on everything. Individuals are unique and have different wants and needs. Both sides wants the government to step in and force the other group to do mistakes in their own way. Less goverment intervention.


----------



## U/L guy (May 28, 2019)

doyousensehumor said:


> Agree. If pax bring up politics I agree with what I can.
> 
> One of the best answers to politics is liberty, because we all can't agree on everything. Individuals are unique and have different wants and needs. Both sides wants the government to step in and force the other group to do mistakes in their own way. Less goverment intervention.


If a pax wants to talk politics I agree with them 100%, it's best to just lie.


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

No Prisoners said:


> Liberalism is a mental disorder.


The biggest disorder is thinking that one side or another has a monopoly on the truth.


----------



## Zaarc (Jan 21, 2019)

Less hyperbole and more nuance.


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

Christinebitg said:


> The biggest disorder is thinking that one side or another has a monopoly on the truth.


Or on patriotism.


----------



## reg barclay (Nov 3, 2015)

If a driver talks liberal politics to conservative pax, will he fare better ratings wise, than someone doing the opposite. I'm not sure.

IMO refraining from any politics while driving is safest.


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

reg barclay said:


> If a driver talks liberal politics to conservative pax, will he fare better ratings wise,


In my experience, you are always better off agreeing with the rider.


----------



## I_Like_Spam (May 10, 2015)

Lovelife said:


> To make long stories short. I had few pax made false accusations and gave me 1 star rating because I didn't agree with their liberal views. One woman got mad at me because I didn't agree with her political views. She asked me not to rate each other and I told her that I give everyone 5 stars unless they are really bad. Later that same day uber emailed me saying that one pax complained that I made this person feel uncomfortable. So never again will I ever engage in political views unless they have conservative views as I do.


When I was driving a cab, I would always agree politically with any pax that wanted to talk politics. I found it to be the best policy.

So it really didn't matter if after I dropped off some White Aryans I picked up some Black Congressional Israelites, they always saw me as an ally. Why fight and have an argument with strangers?


----------



## NOXDriver (Aug 12, 2018)

I had a pass that was a local politician, she was on her way to a 'town hall' that was going to be televised and she was orgasmic at the possibility of being on tv and to give everyone her view on how things should be run (the topic was about the school.. something or other).

I just kept saying that 'I'm the little guy' and that as long as things don't get out of control there really is nothing for me to get excited about.

The rest of the ride was very quiet.


----------



## dmoney155 (Jun 12, 2017)

Lovelife said:


> To make long stories short. I had few pax made false accusations and gave me 1 star rating because I didn't agree with their liberal views. One woman got mad at me because I didn't agree with her political views. She asked me not to rate each other and I told her that I give everyone 5 stars unless they are really bad. Later that same day uber emailed me saying that one pax complained that I made this person feel uncomfortable. So never again will I ever engage in political views unless they have conservative views as I do.


It's funny how so many drivers would engage in that.... like seriously... total lack of customer service skills.

Just a refresher from the uber 101....you are a slave, you are not allowed to have an opinion, you are to drive, nod, and smile. 
You want to be deactivated or forgo potential tips, keep doing what you are doing, otherwise follow uber 101. It helps if you don;t think of your pax as humans, but rather cargo/cattle.


----------



## Lovelife (May 16, 2019)

If pax starts political conversation then they should expect their drivers might disagree with their views and not give bad rating or make false accusations. Even if I disagree with pax political views I still give them 5 stars.


----------



## Who is John Galt? (Sep 28, 2016)

Lovelife said:


> To make long stories short. I had few pax made false accusations and gave me 1 star rating because I didn't agree with their liberal views. One woman got mad at me because I didn't agree with her political views. She asked me not to rate each other and I told her that I give everyone 5 stars unless they are really bad. Later that same day uber emailed me saying that one pax complained that I made this person feel uncomfortable. So never again will I ever engage in political views unless they have conservative views as I do.


Wearing a Nazi SS uniform is a simple yet effective way of overcoming such a problem. Without even opening your mouth your political views are immediately apparent, and any question should be answered in a very loud voice with a German accent, "ve haf vays of making you tip".

.


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

The worst is when a pax mixes politics WITH religion. Love it when a political ideology claims Jesus would be a _________, and would be against _________. Both sides do that. I don't get baited into political discussions.


----------



## Beninmankato (Apr 26, 2017)

You mean the tolerant left? I try to avoid the sticky subjects but unlike most on here I would not tell someone else what they shouldn't talk about.


----------



## UberPrius11 (Jun 23, 2016)

We don't have a two party system, we haven't since Reagan and we never will again now that the genie is out of the bottle. Both sides are full of  and are more concerned with winning than anything else. No one, NO ONE is 100% Liberal or Conservative. We all have things we sway on but there are people who make a living on the fringes and people get worked up joining those conversations.
I engage in all conversations and rarely have issues. Almost every president we have had in my lifetime has been complete trash regardless of side. Obama deported more people than any other sitting president in history and Trump is the least closeted old racist rich entitled &^%^ I have ever seen. Great business man because he has no problem stepping on someones neck, but the worst person as a president. But I also know he will win again. 
There are two mindsets in this country, the coasts and the rest. At this point I only care about continuity of government. After term two if the annoying orange goes peacefully I will be happy. If he decides to stay then I will leave. I don't see the reason to get worked up.


----------



## Ardery (May 26, 2017)

Lovelife said:


> To make long stories short. I had few pax made false accusations and gave me 1 star rating because I didn't agree with their liberal views. One woman got mad at me because I didn't agree with her political views. She asked me not to rate each other and I told her that I give everyone 5 stars unless they are really bad. Later that same day uber emailed me saying that one pax complained that I made this person feel uncomfortable. So never again will I ever engage in political views unless they have conservative views as I do.


bad move, talking about politics. 
if i find out somebody's a liberal, I don't say anything. it's their business, they're allowed to support whoever whatever they want.

BUT IF A LIBERAL FINDS OUT SOMEONE IS CONSERVATIVE... they want to ruin their life, get them fired from their job, make up false claims against them, etc.

they're completely insane.



Lovelife said:


> When you liberal losers lose an argument to conservative you cry racist. Why do you liberals get offended by everything?


excuse me sir,
did you just call me the N word?!


----------



## nouberipo (Jul 24, 2018)

Lovelife said:


> To make long stories short. I had few pax made false accusations and gave me 1 star rating because I didn't agree with their liberal views. One woman got mad at me because I didn't agree with her political views. She asked me not to rate each other and I told her that I give everyone 5 stars unless they are really bad. Later that same day uber emailed me saying that one pax complained that I made this person feel uncomfortable. So never again will I ever engage in political views unless they have conservative views as I do.


I would 1 star you too if you were somehow supporting the current "leader" and his cronies who are stealing from the rich to pay the poor (e.g. tax cuts for the rich but then not enough money for Social Security, repeal healthcare but then don't replace it, deregulate so companies can classify workers as independent workers thus won't have to follow regulations for employees, etc.). So in a nutshell, if there is any hint of supporting this corrupt regime I would 1 star in a second and in fact may actually stop mid-ride and cancel.


----------



## Lovelife (May 16, 2019)

You support killing unborn children, selling uranium to Russia, taking my money to pay for people who are illegally here and refuse to work and etc. Your political views and my political views should not affect our rating and certainly not our source of income. You liberals preach free speech but because you can't win an argument with conservatives you try to censor us.


----------



## Ylinks (Apr 22, 2019)

TemptingFate said:


> I don't initiate political discussions but find that riders who hate Trump are more educated and tip much better than the NRA/Nascar hillbillies.


A new CreditCards.com survey offers a rare look at who the big spenders really are when it comes to leaving gratuities. Topping the list of best tippers:

Men.
Republicans.
Northeasterners.
Baby boomers.
Anyone who tips with a credit or debit card.


----------



## UberPrius11 (Jun 23, 2016)

Lovelife said:


> You support killing unborn children, selling uranium to Russia, taking my money to pay for people who are illegally here and refuse to work and etc. Your political views and my political views should not affect our rating and certainly not our source of income. You liberals preach free speech but because you can't win an argument with conservatives you try to censor us.


Hyperbole :wink:


----------



## TwoFiddyMile (Mar 13, 2015)

absolutely. My current Pax who's shopping in the store hates Trump. However, I love his $25 tips. So I just nod my head and go along.


----------



## MiamiKid (May 24, 2016)

Lovelife said:


> To make long stories short. I had few pax made false accusations and gave me 1 star rating because I didn't agree with their liberal views. One woman got mad at me because I didn't agree with her political views. She asked me not to rate each other and I told her that I give everyone 5 stars unless they are really bad. Later that same day uber emailed me saying that one pax complained that I made this person feel uncomfortable. So never again will I ever engage in political views unless they have conservative views as I do.


Agree, politics are best left alone in almost all business situations. If you can't find common ground, steer the conversation elsewhere.

Personally, I was a sales rep, for 20 years, and can find overlap, or something I agree on, with most folks.

However, the far left is very challenging, if not impossible. But, have learned to stay away from it. Will be even worse next year.



Las Vegas Dude said:


> Never offer you're opinion first, just agree with whatever pax says, you get more tips that way.


Absolutely. Smart business.


----------



## BobMarley (Feb 12, 2019)

Ylinks said:


> A new CreditCards.com survey offers a rare look at who the big spenders really are when it comes to leaving gratuities. Topping the list of best tippers:
> 
> Men.
> Republicans.
> ...


The two best are:

Men who work hard/physical jobs that make good money. Ie a contractor.
Couple out on the town. Men don't want to look cheap in front of their date.

Also I've found men tip better on Uber, but women tip better on Lyft. I haven't quite figured that one out.

I don't bring up politics. Only maybe 3 times have I had a Pax who brought up national politics. I kinda roll with whatever they are going with (not too many hardcore Trump supporters in the 505, luckily). Local politics, like the homeless situation or the ART (Albuquerque Rapid Transit) disaster, quite a number of times.

FYI, my handle is Bob Marley, but I'm a 39 year old, clean cut, white dude, who wears business casual when driving. I'll vote for anyone who runs against Trump, appearances can be deceiving.


----------



## Ylinks (Apr 22, 2019)

TemptingFate said:


> . . . tip much better than the NRA/Nascar hillbillies.


How could you possibly know this? NRA/Nascar hillbillies don't take Uber. They ride around in pickup trucks with open containers.


----------



## AlteredBeast (Sep 29, 2018)

Lovelife said:


> To make long stories short. I had few pax made false accusations and gave me 1 star rating because I didn't agree with their liberal views. One woman got mad at me because I didn't agree with her political views. She asked me not to rate each other and I told her that I give everyone 5 stars unless they are really bad. Later that same day uber emailed me saying that one pax complained that I made this person feel uncomfortable. So never again will I ever engage in political views unless they have conservative views as I do.


In my car, I am whatever anyone needs me to be to get that cheddar. I might think Conservatives are backward people, but my riders would never know that. Unless they are willing to have an open discussion of views, and not extol their own demented thinking, I just nod and laugh.

about 60% of my riders tip me and I have 4.98 ratings on both apps.


----------



## TemptingFate (May 2, 2019)

Ylinks said:


> How could you possibly know this? NRA/Nascar hillbillies don't take Uber. They ride around in pickup trucks with open containers.


From my limited experience driving them to NASCAR races.


----------



## New2This (Dec 27, 2015)

I get more grief (and tips) being a Dallas Cowboys fan in D.C. than anything politically related


----------



## Zaarc (Jan 21, 2019)

UberPrius11 said:


> Hyperbole :wink:


YES! Please, everybody, on all sides, we need more nuance and less hyperbole in our political discourse.


----------



## touberornottouber (Aug 12, 2016)

I'm definitely not a conservative but I had a guy a couple weeks ago who evidentially thought I was and decided to 3* me for it. He was from up north and we were talking about the factory jobs going away. I said something about them all going to Mexico and China and how that was a shame. His tone suddenly changes along with the vibes I got from him. It puzzled me.

Later when I saw the 3* I figured it out. Although he was a factory worker and generally aligned with what I was saying, he probably thought I was some ultra-Trump supporter and down rated me for that.

Usually I stay away from politics and religion but sometimes I make exceptions. Rarely does it bite me like this but it is always risky.


----------



## BuckleUp (Jan 18, 2018)

Zaarc said:


> this is the best answer. Pretend they convinced you. Doesnt cost you anything...not even your pride, because who cares what they think. But it will make them feel good about themselves and THAT can lead to a tip.


Yep, good advice. Sell your mind, soul and remaining shreds of dignity for stars and badges and $2 tip.
Why you USA ants let yourself be pushed around by entitled paxholes?
Stop the car, kick the entitled ahole out. Tell their precious little ass to walk home - good for the environment.


----------



## veblenrules (Jul 14, 2014)

I talk politics all the time but I always indicate that I respect the passenger's right to his/her opinion. It's not much of a problem in Chicago which is overwhelmingly anti-Trump. Of course I carry a lot of tourists who don't seem to mind either. In fact my tips seem to be a little better lately.

It's not so much a matter of insulting Agent Orange as it is just discussing his most recent antics. Like trashing McCain or not understanding that he's violating the law when he interacts with foreign individuals or entities with regard to our elections and then says he do it again, at least with Norway.. And then 24 hours later he pulls an Emily Litella and says" Never mind." Or when he compliments a departing press secretary who hasn't had a briefing in over 90 days. This after she admits under oath to Robert Mueller that she lied about talking to lots of FBI agents who didn't have faith in Comeys leadership..
I have over 12,000 Uber trips with a 4.91 rating. That would be really impressive if stars actually meant anything.


----------



## Thepeoplewearent (Jul 26, 2018)

I like agreeing with eco-incentives before bashing gun control. They never know what to say.


----------



## veblenrules (Jul 14, 2014)

UberPrius11 said:


> Hyperbole :wink:


Thanks for clearing that up. I guess I'll go out and shoot myself.



Lovelife said:


> You support killing unborn children, selling uranium to Russia, taking my money to pay for people who are illegally here and refuse to work and etc. Your political views and my political views should not affect our rating and certainly not our source of income. You liberals preach free speech but because you can't win an argument with conservatives you try to censor us.


Thanks for clearing that up for me. Guess I'll go out and shoot my worthless self. Before you do.


----------



## wn100804 (Jun 9, 2019)

Lovelife said:


> To make long stories short. I had few pax made false accusations and gave me 1 star rating because I didn't agree with their liberal views. One woman got mad at me because I didn't agree with her political views. She asked me not to rate each other and I told her that I give everyone 5 stars unless they are really bad. Later that same day uber emailed me saying that one pax complained that I made this person feel uncomfortable. So never again will I ever engage in political views unless they have conservative views as I do.


How about if you are a snowflake dippy lib, you don't talk politics as well. Even though libs are total insecure babies that only cry and whine, keep your whinning to yourself.


----------



## BlueNOX (Apr 3, 2016)

Had pax try to bait me. I just use sign language. They stop.



kc ub'ing! said:


> Conservative my azz! Where are your convictions? Have you no honor? You'll deny your ideals to avoid a crummy rating?!! So weak. Shame!
> 
> Proud liberal here! I don't mind my sharing my views cuz I know I'm right! I school my conservative riders all the the time. I'm turning the country blue one rider at a time!


Okay, convince me:

Pro-Life is what my view should be.

Gun Control is good and I should put down my guns and turn them in.

Please convince this conservative that my views of ProLife and right to 2nd Amendment are wring.



veblenrules said:


> I talk politics all the time but I always indicate that I respect the passenger's right to his/her opinion. It's not much of a problem in Chicago which is overwhelmingly anti-Trump. Of course I carry a lot of tourists who don't seem to mind either. In fact my tips seem to be a little better lately.
> 
> It's not so much a matter of insulting Agent Orange as it is just discussing his most recent antics. Like trashing McCain or not understanding that he's violating the law when he interacts with foreign individuals or entities with regard to our elections and then says he do it again, at least with Norway.. And then 24 hours later he pulls an Emily Litella and says" Never mind." Or when he compliments a departing press secretary who hasn't had a briefing in over 90 days. This after she admits under oath to Robert Mueller that she lied about talking to lots of FBI agents who didn't have faith in Comeys leadership..
> I have over 12,000 Uber trips with a 4.91 rating. That would be really impressive if stars actually meant anything.


He's the President of the United States. If a foreign power offers dirt he can't refer them to his boss. He said he would take the dirt and pass it on to the appropriate department (fbi/cia/dnc) so they can act accordingly.

What else should he do?

Oh yeah. Say no and then hire spies to go uncover it and make up falsehoods like Hillary did. My bad.


----------



## Sconnie (Apr 3, 2018)

I generally try to avoid political conversations but I do end up getting sucked into them from time to time. Since I’m not a fan of either of the major political parties I can usually talk about something they’re likely to agree with me on. If they’re a liberal I talk about needing to end the drug war and/or mass incarceration. If they’re conservative I’ll talk about burdensome regulation or abolishing the income tax.


----------



## CarpeNoctem (Sep 12, 2018)

I'm just an ignorant uber driver so don't know anything about politics.

But seriously, it depends on tone. I'll discuss politics with people if I think they can do it rationally and without getting upset. If we can't talk to each other then how are we going to find common ground? Otherwise, we are just like the clowns in the house and senate that ignore each other, call each other names and get nothing done.

Although, I will dogpile AOC in a heartbeat. :smiles:


----------



## Zaarc (Jan 21, 2019)

New2This said:


> I get more grief (and tips) being a Dallas Cowboys fan in D.C. than anything politically related


They tip you for that?


----------



## kc ub'ing! (May 27, 2016)

BlueNOX said:


> Okay, convince me:
> 
> Pro-Life is what my view should be.
> 
> ...


Dude, I cannot give one on one tutorials. I just don't have the time. Would the world be a much happier place? Of course!

Feel free to peruse my various post. You will be enriched! It will mean more if you have to work a little bit to gain the knowledge.


----------



## TwoFiddyMile (Mar 13, 2015)

Pro drivers are salesman. Keep your pax happy.


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

Ardery said:


> BUT IF A LIBERAL FINDS OUT SOMEONE IS CONSERVATIVE... they want to ruin their life, get them fired from their job, make up false claims against them, etc.


It works both ways, ya know.


----------



## BlueNOX (Apr 3, 2016)

kc ub'ing! said:


> Dude, I cannot give one on one tutorials. I just don't have the time. Would the world be a much happier place? Of course!
> 
> Feel free to peruse my various post. You will be enriched! It will mean more if you have to work a little bit to gain the knowledge.


I doubt it. Seriously if your not willing to engage one on one how will you convince anyone? Oh, that's right your a famous liberal speaker and the media covers everything you say and do.

1 question: if your so great at convincing everyone why is Nevada, the state your in, a conservative state?

Mic drop.

to Your statement about the world being a happier place:

Job assigned to you based upon a test. 
Spouse assigned based upon a test. 
Education level based upon a test. 
Food assigned based upon govt deciding. 
Address assigned by govt. 
clothes chosen by govt.

Yes, to have someone treat me like a toddler is very happy place.

I'm convinced.

Where is my assigned antifa mask so I can hide my face out of pride.


----------



## kc ub'ing! (May 27, 2016)

BlueNOX said:


> 1 question: if your so great at convincing everyone why is Nevada, the state your in, a conservative state?
> 
> Mic drop.


Uh, I've only been here 3 years... BUT NV went pretty much all blue this last election! Guess I'll take credit! You oughtta pick up that mic son. You just got took!


----------



## Ptuberdriver (Dec 2, 2018)

RebULfyt said:


> How is this not common sense? Avoid politics and religion. Tread carefully with sports.


Well if u want to piss off pax tell them your a Pat's fan... I am still waiting for that day I get a 1 star for it...


----------



## I Aint Jo Mama (May 2, 2016)

TemptingFate said:


> I don't initiate political discussions but find that riders who hate Trump are more educated and tip much better than the NRA/Nascar hillbillies.


I picked up Robert DiNiro once. After I recognized him I told him to get out my car you liberal P O S


----------



## Kurt Halfyard (Dec 13, 2017)

Lovelife said:


> You support killing unborn children, selling uranium to Russia, taking my money to pay for people who are illegally here and refuse to work and etc. Your political views and my political views should not affect our rating and certainly not our source of income. You liberals preach free speech but because you can't win an argument with conservatives you try to censor us.


My favourite type of conservatives are the ones with an ingrained persecution complex. Good luck with communicating going forward with that attitude. People have more in common that they realize, but if you focus on the 'they are all out to get me," then how are you ever going to have a valuable conversation?


----------



## dfs3317 (Dec 11, 2018)

TemptingFate said:


> I don't initiate political discussions but find that riders who hate Trump are more educated and tip much better than the NRA/Nascar hillbillies.














I Aint Jo Mama said:


> I picked up Robert DiNiro once. After I recognized him I told him to get out my car you liberal P O S


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

Christinebitg said:


> I voted for Gary Johnson.


I voted for him, as well. He is a whack-0, but he was less whack-0 than The Donald, Hitlery, or Frank N. Stein. I remember when Weld was Governor of Massachusetts. He did an acceptable job of it. I voted more for him than Johnson.

Funny thing about 2016: the VP candidates were far better than the Prexy candidates. Kaine was not too bad. Pence is on record as favouring a vote on the floor of Congress for the District of Columbia.



Stevie The magic Unicorn said:


> Drive someone home from a gay bar on Friday and then take his family to the airport the next day?


I have had similar happen TWICE. Before they built Nationals Park, that was a warehouse district. The gays set up their clubs down there many years past because no one went there at night, hence, no one bothered them. Among the establishments there was a bath house and X rated all male cast movie house. My cab company had direct lines into both of those establishments.

I picked up these two guys at the movie house. The job was to take one to Capitol Hill, wait, then take the second one to a hotel downtown. I get to the Capitol Hill address, they get out, swap spit right in front of my car on the street, then one guy goes into the house. The second guy gets in, we proceed to his hotel. He asks me if I can come two days hence, early in the morning, to pick him up and take him to Dulles Airport. Of course, I will. I show up, call him to let him know that I am there. At the appointed time, he comes out with a lady and two children, who turn out to be his wife and two children. ..................Eleventh Commandment, Jack.......................

I got this other guy at the bath house. He is going to a house in a residential neighbourhood clear across town, close to American University. The next day in the afternoon, the dispatcher assigns me that address. He comes out with his wife and small child. ...............once more, the Eleventh Commandment..............................



Christinebitg said:


> The biggest disorder is thinking that one side or another has a monopoly on the truth.


Neither side has a monopoly on the Truth. I, alone, have a monopoly on the Truth. See my signature line.



Christinebitg said:


> Or on patriotism.


Who was it that once said about a political opponent "Question his sanity? ...always.... Question his patriotism? ....NEVER...."?



Lovelife said:


> You liberals preach free speech but because you can't win an argument with conservatives you try to censor us.


It _ain't just no conservative what they want repressed_. They want to repress tthose of us who disagree with them on even the smallest point. The Left, due to its beehive/lockstep mentality, puts anyone that disagrees with it on even the smallest point into automatic lockstep with the Right. They fail to understand that disagreement with the Left does not a right-winger necessarily make.



Ylinks said:


> NRA/Nascar hillbillies don't take Uber. They ride around in pickup trucks with open containers.


Hmmmmmmmm: I am from Massachusetts, so, _I ain't no hillbilly_. I like NASCAR. I agree with the NRA. I do not have a pickup truck. I do not drink and drive. hmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm



New2This said:


> I get more grief (and tips) being a Dallas Cowboys fan in D.C. than anything politically related


Anyone who is a cowpies or yankees fan should be de-activated, no questions asked. If I get a cab or Uber car with a yankees or cowpies sticker, it is no tip and an automatic one star. I report the driver for being drunk and check every checkbox on the complaint form.



Thepeoplewearent said:


> I like agreeing with eco-incentives before bashing gun control. They never know what to say.


^^^^^^^^+1^^^^^^^^

It blows the libBOT's wires because his programming just can not handle it



Ptuberdriver said:


> Well if u want to piss off pax tell them your a Pat's fan... I am still waiting for that day I get a 1 star for it...


If you are in Massachusetts, you should be allright. I am originally from Massachusetts, but I never have been a Patriots fan. I am glad that they did win the Stupid Bowl, so that those Steelers fans will shut the hell up, but, other than that.............


----------



## Bob Reynolds (Dec 20, 2014)

Just because someone has a Trump 2020 sticker on the back of their Uber vehicle does not automatically mean that they are a conservative.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

Bob Reynolds said:


> Just because someone has a Trump 2020 sticker on the back of their Uber vehicle does not automatically mean that they are a conservative.


There are more than a few people out there who consider The Donald the *price* for keeping Hil*liar*y out of 1600; not the _prize_.


----------



## btone31 (Jul 22, 2018)

As a well-educated, black (not that race matters, but the left loves identity politics) Conservative in blue California, I ban politics when working. I have a sign that says "NO POLITICS." I will not kiss ass for a passenger and will instead talk about something else. Works just fine for me after 2.5 years.


----------



## veblenrules (Jul 14, 2014)

Bob Reynolds said:


> Just because someone has a Trump 2020 sticker on the back of their Uber vehicle does not automatically mean that they are a conservative.


It probably just means that they're crazy...


----------



## libingbing (Apr 17, 2017)

I give all passengers who are Drumpf supporters the boot. Ride ends immediately, even if they're stranded in the desert.


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

BlueNOX said:


> Spouse assigned based upon a test.


Just to pick one example from your list.

How did you come up with that one? Is that some fantasy about what the other side of the politic spectrum wants?

Last time I heard, the conservative right-wingers were the ones who are saying that certain people shouldn't be allowed to get married.


----------



## Wolfgang Faust (Aug 2, 2018)

libingbing said:


> I give all passengers who are Drumpf supporters the boot. Ride ends immediately, even if they're stranded in the desert.


Post your picture so we can identify you when jaywalking.


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

Another Uber Driver said:


> There are more than a few people out there who consider The Donald the *price* for keeping Hil*liar*y out of 1600; not the _prize_.


If (and it's questionable) the Democrats nominate a sane person this time, we'll find out if what you've said is true.



Another Uber Driver said:


> Neither side has a monopoly on the Truth. I, alone, have a monopoly on the Truth. See my signature line.


I'm afraid that your signature line didn't show at the end of your message. :wink:


Another Uber Driver said:


> Anyone who is a cowpies or yankees fan should be de-activated, no questions asked.


As a Texans fan, I celebrate every time they beat the Cowboys.

But in a sense, it's a sibling rivalry down here. When the Texans get eliminated the playoffs, I'll root for the Cowboys. Or the Saints. Or both.

From where I sit in Houston, New Orleans is like that weird cousin whose parents let them drink and told them it's okay to smoke pot, as long as they do it at home where they can keep an eye on it.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

Christinebitg said:


> From where I sit in Houston, New Orleans


New Orleans _ain't_ Pont-à-Breaux or LaFayette, but you seem to like the Boudreux and Thibodeaux jokes......................_où est-tu cajunne déplacée? Yy'a ben-ben de cajuns déplacés en Texas._


----------



## BigRedDriver (Nov 28, 2018)

nouberipo said:


> I would 1 star you too if you were somehow supporting the current "leader" and his cronies who are stealing from the rich to pay the poor (e.g. tax cuts for the rich but then not enough money for Social Security, repeal healthcare but then don't replace it, deregulate so companies can classify workers as independent workers thus won't have to follow regulations for employees, etc.). So in a nutshell, if there is any hint of supporting this corrupt regime I would 1 star in a second and in fact may actually stop mid-ride and cancel.


Which shows you have no life.


----------



## 8th MaxiMan power (May 30, 2019)

cumonohito said:


> Never try to disagree on any topic the rider brings up. As far as anyone is concerned, I'm liberal, conservative, pro-life, pro-choice, for/against the wall, etc. I don't start the conversation, but give my input if asked.


I agree except the given inputs. I am middle to right politically but i never give my opinions i just ask questions and And most times they realize there viewpoints need rethinking. If they ask me i say "i am still trying to figure that out, what do you suggest?"

People like to talk about themselves!!


----------



## Lee239 (Mar 24, 2017)

Lovelife said:


> To make long stories short. I had few pax made false accusations and gave me 1 star rating because I didn't agree with their liberal views. One woman got mad at me because I didn't agree with her political views. She asked me not to rate each other and I told her that I give everyone 5 stars unless they are really bad. Later that same day uber emailed me saying that one pax complained that I made this person feel uncomfortable. So never again will I ever engage in political views unless they have conservative views as I do.


I agree, keep your mouth shut. Conservatives tend to be greedy, selfish, bigots and racists or religious bigots, what's to like?


----------



## Unleaded (Feb 16, 2018)

Trafficat said:


> What makes you think an NRA hillbilly is going to like Trump? Trump has done more to erode gun rights than Obama. Obama allowed gun carry in National parks. Trump banned bump stocks, endorsed red flag gun confiscations without due process, told the courts to uphold federal gun convictions against owners in gun sanctuary states and seems poised to ban silencers on the federal level.
> 
> Trump wasn't as vehement of a gun hater as Hillary Clinton, but I would hardly state that most gun owners are pleased about Trump. Lesser of two evils from a gun rights standpoint.


On a ride, stay away from these 3 topics: RACE, RELIGION and POLITICS. You can talk about most anything else. Remember that after the ride, the rider has full control of the 1 to 5 stars for your rating. If they agreed with you, you will get 5 or 4 stars. If they disagreed with you, you will get 3, 2, or 1 Star. If you ticked them off, prepare to work harder and wiser after you receive the 1 star. Stuff happens, but remember that you can direct or redirect any conversation in YOUR car.


----------



## Declineathon (Feb 12, 2019)

We here at RideScare know how you feel. Driving around all day in the past, pining for the good old days when it was ok to be rascist, sneaking in AM talk radio inbetween fares can be exhausting. Other professional bigots have found that shutting up and listening to the other side can help.

ps, have you ever been kicked off a plane?

Or upgraded to 1st class on a trip to Arkansas?


----------



## MadTownUberD (Mar 11, 2017)

I voted for Gary Johnson. Being libertarian has strong benefits in terms of conversations because you can find things to admire and/or criticize about any candidate from any given party. Focus on the positive.

Glad to be in good company here with:

@Trafficat
@Christinebitg
@Another Uber Driver
@Sconnie

Like @Sconnie , I drive in Madison, WI. Actually it's refreshing because before I drove Uber, and started taking to all sorts of random people, I had a prejudice that Madison is full of over-the-top pro-union, borderline socialist revolutionary, SJW, eco-nazi, tax and spending, academic elitist lefty wing nuts. Well I was wrong. It's only full of SJW academic elitist pro union Eco Nazis. :biggrin:

Kidding aside, seriously, I have been pleasantly surprised at how friendly and tolerant people here are of everyone. I think we genuinely respect others, although we may be puzzled by others' philosophical leanings. Most people just want to get along and live in peace, and have some level of prosperity.

But yes I avoid politics unless the pax brings it up. Most don't so I'm not usually in an uncomfortable situation.


----------



## ANT 7 (Oct 14, 2018)

Lee239 said:


> I agree, keep your mouth shut. Conservatives tend to be greedy, selfish, bigots and racists or religious bigots, what's to like?


That's only because we keep winning the debates.


----------



## Lee239 (Mar 24, 2017)

ANT 7 said:


> That's only because we keep winning the debates.


No you don't you guys are just criminals who don't respect the Constitution.


----------



## ANT 7 (Oct 14, 2018)

I'm a Canadian......LOL.

And I don't respect our constitution because it was written by liberals.


----------



## Ptuberdriver (Dec 2, 2018)

Lee239 said:


> No you don't you guys are just criminals who don't respect the Constitution.


Your talking about using the intelligence community to spy on the opposition?


----------



## Lee239 (Mar 24, 2017)

Ptuberdriver said:


> Your talking about using the intelligence community to spy on the opposition?


I'm talking about Trump admitting that he would again welcome dirt from a foreign hostile power as an illegal campaign contribution.

As you know Trump has always been a con man criminal and always will be.


----------



## Ptuberdriver (Dec 2, 2018)

Lee239 said:


> I'm talking about Trump admitting that he would again welcome dirt from a foreign hostile power as an illegal campaign contribution.
> 
> As you know Trump has always been a con man criminal and always will be.


The difference was Hillary PAID for her dirt, Trump hasn't and wouldn't. And Trump never said he wouldn't turn it in.

Hillary paid for the Steele dossier, then turned it over to the FBI to get a FISA warrant to spy on Trump. And all the while Obama knew it and covered it up. When the IG report comes out it will be clear.


----------



## ANT 7 (Oct 14, 2018)

There is no crime in listening to someone. None whatsoever.

The crime is propagating something that is blatantly untrue......as in the dems attempts with the Steele dossier, etc.


----------



## Declineathon (Feb 12, 2019)

ANT 7 said:


> There is no crime in listening to someone. None whatsoever.
> 
> The crime is propagating something that is blatantly untrue......as in the dems attempts with the Steele dossier, etc.


Actually, your right in your personal life, but if you were running for Federal Office, your wrong with respect to Campaign Finance Law.

its called an in kind contribution and though cashless, it has value and mut be reported. But if you accept a contribution to your campaign from a non US Citizen, your in violation.

So, actually listening and not reporting to thecAuthorities that a crime has been perpetrated is in fact a crime. Covering it up is conspiracy.

Not everyone should run for office in America.

But if you can stand up to a Congressional hearing as Hillary did, and stay out of jail, then you can say you were exhonerated.

He cant.

If you dont report it, your in violation as well.


----------



## Lee239 (Mar 24, 2017)

Ptuberdriver said:


> The difference was Hillary PAID for her dirt, Trump hasn't and wouldn't. And Trump never said he wouldn't turn it in.
> 
> Hillary paid for the Steele dossier, then turned it over to the FBI to get a FISA warrant to spy on Trump. And all the while Obama knew it and covered it up. When the IG report comes out it will be clear.


Wrong,The Steele Dossier was not illegal, it was not from a foreign government, much less a hostile one. She turned it over to the FBI instead of making it public. It was paid for and not illegal in any way

Now what Donnie Jr did was illegal to meet with Russians who said they had dirt on Hillary, and as you know in the Mueller report they found over 150 cases of the Trump team engaging with Russians and the Russians did interfere with the election to get Donnie to win. Don Sr and Jr's only reason they are not in jail is because they are too stupid to know it was a crime.

AND Trump just said he would take dirt again, which is not only illegal he now knows it's an unpaid campaign contribution from a foreign power.



ANT 7 said:


> There is no crime in listening to someone. None whatsoever.
> 
> The crime is propagating something that is blatantly untrue......as in the dems attempts with the Steele dossier, etc.


Absolutely wrong even the FBI says it's wrong, you don't listen to the dirt and then report it, only a moron like Trump would say that and only a moron would agree with him.

and you want to know why it's wrong because as soon as they come to you and you say sure give me the dirt you become compromised.


----------



## wn100804 (Jun 9, 2019)

Lee239 said:


> No you don't you guys are just criminals who don't respect the Constitution.


Instead of calling us conservatives (MAGA) names, please show me where I do not respect the Constitution. Lefty's have eroded free speech 1st Amendment, gun rights 2nd Amendment and all other rights. Now you want to allow criminals IN PRISON to vote! Sorry Charlie, YOU libs are destroying America, especially by believing the democrat leaders and their quest for votes. They want faces and names in this country illegally so they can vote D on the next ticket.

Look at Gropin' Joe Biden speaking to 35 people at a campaign stop. All he can talk about is Trump.

Answer me this, What has Biden accomplished in the past 8 years on that anti-American 0bama/Biden ticket? Name one thing.



Lee239 said:


> Wrong,The Steele Dossier was not illegal, it was not from a foreign government, much less a hostile one. She turned it over to the FBI instead of making it public. It was paid for and not illegal in any way
> 
> Now what Donnie Jr did was illegal to meet with Russians who said they had dirt on Hillary, and as you know in the Mueller report they found over 150 cases of the Trump team engaging with Russians and the Russians did interfere with the election to get Donnie to win. Don Sr and Jr's only reason they are not in jail is because they are too stupid to know it was a crime.
> 
> ...


Prove any of those statements


----------



## Lee239 (Mar 24, 2017)

wn100804 said:


> Instead of calling us conservatives (MAGA) names, please show me where I do not respect the Constitution. Lefty's have eroded free speech 1st Amendment, gun rights 2nd Amendment and all other rights. Now you want to allow criminals IN PRISON to vote! Sorry Charlie, YOU libs are destroying America, especially by believing the democrat leaders and their quest for votes. They want faces and names in this country illegally so they can vote D on the next ticket.
> 
> Look at Gropin' Joe Biden speaking to 35 people at a campaign stop. All he can talk about is Trump.
> 
> ...


 I have nothing to say that can help you

https://www.apnews.com/b4df8af0b7ed4592b7c20c1c30ea6eb0but I will provide a link to the proof


----------



## Declineathon (Feb 12, 2019)

Point taken. I ask that question of Trump supporters, and they answer the N. Korean meeting.

This proves our point thst he sucks at being president. They are still working toward nuclear armament. He got nothing accomplished.

Tax breaks? For whom. My taxes went up.

Dissolving the EPA?

No, history will show that hes guilty of corruption, and was willing to start a war <with Iran> to smokescreen us from investigating him further.

But hey thats GOP SOP. start a war, and stay in power.

Your tax dollars are being spent on other peoples problems overseas while we have problems right here at home to fix.

Cleaning up after Republican Wars is getting old.


----------



## Jay Dean (Apr 3, 2015)

Why is any Uber driver even considering talking politics...at all? You are driving people for 1970s cab rates against your vehicle, how is this even a thought at this point in what you are doing. And to talk about something you clearly will not make a difference in, Jesus what a world.

Talk about something fun ffS, your already being abused by the rates, don't ask for more of it.

Had this dude that knocked on my door after working a 12 hour shift trying to pitch some senator, I said dude I don't do politics and he smartly replied "oh that's....interesting" I let him have it I said dude don't bother me at my home while you hold on to some dudes coat tails that doesnt give two flips about you, you have the audacity to knock on my door to wake me up to judge me, and you are only sucking someone else's glass D, and get a hobby and your own goal. Door slam, yeah waste of time to invest in Hollywood for ugly people. Do something enjoyable and stop annoying anyone with political talk, leave it to people in DC that make it their lives, don't be that Uber driver that thinks they can make a political difference, annoying shit.


----------



## Lee239 (Mar 24, 2017)

Lovelife said:


> To make long stories short. I had few pax made false accusations and gave me 1 star rating because I didn't agree with their liberal views. One woman got mad at me because I didn't agree with her political views. She asked me not to rate each other and I told her that I give everyone 5 stars unless they are really bad. Later that same day uber emailed me saying that one pax complained that I made this person feel uncomfortable. So never again will I ever engage in political views unless they have conservative views as I do.


No it wasn't because you didn't agree with her, it was because you engaged her in an argument over politics

Mind your own business. If someone engages you in politics and they differ keep your mouth shut. If someone asks if you like The Yankees and you don't ask they why do they want to know, don't argue with them, No one wants an Uber driver to spout their views that differ with their own. She should not have said anything, but the customer is always right. So don't engage.

Conservatives do not even know that Mueller found crimes that Trump committed but he could not charge him because Barr cleared Trump by lying. Conservatives do not know that Trump poops on the flag and wipes his butt with the Constitution because Fox does not report anything but spin to make Trump not look as guilty as he is.


----------



## veblenrules (Jul 14, 2014)

Jay Dean said:


> Why is any Uber driver even considering talking politics...at all? You are driving people for 1970s cab rates against your vehicle, how is this even a thought at this point in what you are doing. And to talk about something you clearly will not make a difference in, Jesus what a world.
> 
> Talk about something fun ffS, your already being abused by the rates, don't ask for more of it.
> 
> Had this dude that knocked on my door after working a 12 hour shift trying to pitch some senator, I said dude I don't do politics and he smartly replied "oh that's....interesting" I let him have it I said dude don't bother me at my home while you hold on to some dudes coat tails that doesnt give two flips about you, you have the audacity to knock on my door to wake me up to judge me, and you are only sucking someone else's glass D, FU and get a hobby and your own goal. Door slam, yeah waste of time to invest in Hollywood for ugly people. Do something enjoyable and stop annoying anyone with political talk, leave it to people in DC that make it their lives, don't be that Uber driver that thinks they can make a political difference, annoying shit.


People who believe that getting involved in politics is stupid are stupid. We've got a nincompoop in the White House right now because too many people stayed at home in 2016 and folks who didn't want to do the hard work of being a citizen in a democracy voted for a TV pitchman. Eternal vigilance is the price of liberty doesn't mean just subscribing to the latest conspiracy B.S. but actually examining what public figures say and do. Snide bromides don't make for policy. Trump has a following who love the fact that he's really into name calling. I like a sarcastic remark as much as anybody but there has to be honest appraisal of the issues first and foremost. Having said that I think that Agent Orange deserves two terms; one in the White House and a much longer one in the Big House.


----------



## Lee239 (Mar 24, 2017)

veblenrules said:


> People who believe that getting involved in politics is stupid are stupid. We've got a nincompoop in the White House right now because too many people stayed at home in 2016 and folks who didn't want to do the hard work of being a citizen in a democracy voted for a TV pitchman. Eternal vigilance is the price of liberty doesn't mean just subscribing to the latest conspiracy B.S. but actually examining what public figures say and do. Snide bromides don't make for policy. Trump has a following who love the fact that he's really into name calling. I like a sarcastic remark as much as anybody but there has to be honest appraisal of the issues first and foremost. Having said that I think that Agent Orange deserves two terms; one in the White House and a much longer one in the Big House.


When you are en employee or working in that capacity it is stupid to engage or argue with someone about politics unless you think that you are such a genius that you are going to change a ********** mind in a 15 minute ride. Arguing with a pax, or you as a driver allowing a pax to argue with you over politics makes you an idiot. Trump and Fox News have then gaslighted and he told them not to believe their eyes and ears, there is nothing you can do to save a ********* as an Uber driver

A lot of them are just racists and bigots who say free speech is taken away when they don't understand that the only job mentioned in the Constitution, The free Press is the one who Trump wants to have silenced nor do they understand how dangerous that is. And not one wants your guns we don't want people going into schools with military automatic machine guns and killing babies like at Sandy Hook and other students like at Parkland and 100 other places.


----------



## Jay Dean (Apr 3, 2015)

veblenrules said:


> People who believe that getting involved in politics is stupid are stupid. We've got a nincompoop in the White House right now because too many people stayed at home in 2016 and folks who didn't want to do the hard work of being a citizen in a democracy voted for a TV pitchman. Eternal vigilance is the price of liberty doesn't mean just subscribing to the latest conspiracy B.S. but actually examining what public figures say and do. Snide bromides don't make for policy. Trump has a following who love the fact that he's really into name calling. I like a sarcastic remark as much as anybody but there has to be honest appraisal of the issues first and foremost. Having said that I think that Agent Orange deserves two terms; one in the White House and a much longer one in the Big House.


You.are.not.changing.one.thing, what are your hobbies?

Why do people not see how toxic political talk is with strangers? It's that simple lol

Is it because I only care about arts? What is it you are not seeing that NO UBER driver should ever speak ANYTHING political, EVER.


----------



## veblenrules (Jul 14, 2014)

Jay Dean said:


> You.are.not.changing.one.thing, what are your hobbies?
> 
> Why do people not see how toxic political talk is with strangers? It's that simple lol
> 
> Is it because I only care about arts? What is it you are not seeing that NO UBER driver should ever speak ANYTHING political, EVER.


My experience has been that if you engage in respectful conversation with anyone on any topic at any time there's no problem. I always try to justify my opinions with references so the other party can confirm or discredit what I say. I think that the main impact of my conversations is that people realize that it's a good idea to expend a little effort to research whatever their beliefs happen to be. What good is it to live in a constitutional democracy if you can't feel free to express your ideas? Self censorship sucks!


----------



## Jay Dean (Apr 3, 2015)

veblenrules said:


> My experience has been that if you engage in respectful conversation with anyone on any topic at any time there's no problem. I always try to justify my opinions with references so the other party can confirm or discredit what I say. I think that the main impact of my conversations is that people realize that it's a good idea to expend a little effort to research whatever their beliefs happen to be. What good is it to live in a constitutional democaracy if you can't feel free to express your ideas? Self censorship sucks!


Because they pay you to drive them, anything you "say" is going against what they had in their mind. You do realize when people pay for something they expect a certain product. Right?


----------



## veblenrules (Jul 14, 2014)

Lee239 said:


> When you are en employee or working in that capacity it is stupid to engage or argue with someone about politics unless you think that you are such a genius that you are going to change a ********** mind in a 15 minute ride. Arguing with a pax, or you as a driver allowing a pax to argue with you over politics makes you an idiot. Trump and Fox News have then gaslighted and he told them not to believe their eyes and ears, there is nothing you can do to save a trump as an Uber driver
> 
> A lot of them are just racists and bigots who say free speech is taken away when they don't understand that the only job mentioned in the Constitution, The free Press is the one who Trump wants to have silenced nor do they understand how dangerous that is. And not one wants your guns we don't want people going into schools with military automatic machine guns and killing babies like at Sandy Hook and other students like at Parkland and 100 other places.


I agree with your opinion of most Trumpsters but I don't argue with folks, just make a few observations here and there. I try to maintain a comfortable atmosphere during these conversations but if they begin to question themselves, so much the better. I'd like to think that sometimes common sense might kick in after they leave my car. If they remain bigoted knuckleheads, big deal, I'll never see them again and star ratings are B.S. anyhow.. Ironcically my rating hovers over 4.9 stars as it is.



Jay Dean said:


> Because they pay you to drive them, anything you "say" is going against what they had in their mind. You do realize when people pay for something they expect a certain product. Right?


The only product passengers have a right to expect at these rates is safety, a clean car and a driver who knows where the heck he's going. I provide these services and apparently that "trumps" anything else.


----------



## Jay Dean (Apr 3, 2015)

veblenrules said:


> I agree with your opinion of most Trumpsters but I don't argue with folks, just make a few observations here and there. I try to maintain a comfortable atmosphere during these conversations but if they begin to question themselves, so much the better. I'd like to think that sometimes common sense might kick in after they leave my car. If they remain bigoted knuckleheads, big deal, I'll never see them again and star ratings are B.S. anyhow.. Ironcically my rating hovers over 4.9 stars as it is.
> 
> 
> The only product passengers have a right to expect at these rates is safety, a clean car and a driver who knows where the heck he's going. I provide these services and apparently that "trumps" anything else.


Trust me, nobody gives a damn what your political view is. Not a stranger they are paying YOU to drive them, wake up in what you are actually thinking.


----------



## Declineathon (Feb 12, 2019)

veblenrules said:


> My experience has been that if you engage in respectful conversation with anyone on any topic at any time there's no problem. I always try to justify my opinions with references so the other party can confirm or discredit what I say. I think that the main impact of my conversations is that people realize that it's a good idea to expend a little effort to research whatever their beliefs happen to be. What good is it to live in a constitutional democaracy if you can't feel free to express your ideas? Self censorship sucks!


Is your handle Veblen, after the Economist?


----------



## veblenrules (Jul 14, 2014)

Jay Dean said:


> Trust me, nobody gives a damn what your political view is. Not a stranger they are paying YOU to drive them, wake up in what you are actually thinking.


If nobody gives a damn what my political views are it doesn't matter what I say. I don't think many of them really care if I'm a Cubs fan or a Sox fan either although a lot of them ask. I have actually told passengers to be careful about citing their Uber driver as an authority on anything. It won't make you a success at cocktail parties.



Declineathon said:


> Is your handle Veblen, after the Economist?


Theory of the Leisure Class, baby.


----------



## Jay Dean (Apr 3, 2015)

veblenrules said:


> If nobody gives a damn what my political views are it doesn't matter what I say. I don't think many of them really care if I'm a Cubs fan or a Sox fan either although a lot of them ask. I have actually told passengers to be careful about citing their Uber driver as an authority on anything. It won't make you a success at cocktail parties.


You aren't a player in the political spectrum, you are the guy that services or wipes tables or cleans toilets that has a view. Your thought no matter how you slice it matters ZERO just because you are an Uber driver, hell you could have the ideas equivalent to Einstein in 2019, BUT because you are driving them you are always the Servant...you seem smart, you have to see what I am saying in how things show in Merica. You are ice skating up a hill in any way you talk politics as an Uber driver


----------



## veblenrules (Jul 14, 2014)

Jay Dean said:


> You aren't a player in the political spectrum, you are the guy that services or wipes tables or cleans toilets that has a view. Your thought no matter how you slice it matters ZERO just because you are an Uber driver, hell you could have the ideas equivalent to Einstein in 2019, BUT because you are driving them you are always the Servant...you seem smart, you have to see what I am saying in how things show in Merica. You are ice skating up a hill any way you talk politics as an Uber driver


It's not like I'm wasting valuable resources when these discussions occur in my car. Too begin with, it's not every trip. Well, maybe every OTHER trip. {By the way, Google The Wieners Circle, Chicago.] Some of them may be astounded to hear these ideas from a SERVANT. That could rock their world, don't ya think? If not I'm not having a nervous breakdown because nobody takes the opinion of an Uber driver seriously. I don't always take Uber drivers' opinions seriously myself.


----------



## Jay Dean (Apr 3, 2015)

veblenrules said:


> It's not like I'm wasting valuable resources when these discussions occur in my car. Too begin with, it's not every trip. Well, maybe every OTHER trip. {By the way, Google The Wieners Circle, Chicago.] Some of them may be astounded to hear these ideas from a SERVANT. That could rock their world, don't ya think? If not I'm not having a nervous breakdown because nobody takes the opinion of an Uber driver seriously. I don't always take Uber drivers' opinions seriously myself.


There is a reason you're not a politician if being an Uber driver isn't enough of a hint, go for more, I'm only a fan of common sense these days..anyways hope you only do more asinine convos in the political field, it's great entertainment lol


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

Another Uber Driver said:


> New Orleans _ain't_ Pont-à-Breaux or LaFayette, but you seem to like the Boudreux and Thibodeaux jokes......................_où est-tu cajunne déplacée? Yy'a ben-ben de cajuns déplacés en Texas._


Oh, man... I presume that the reason Google Translate couldn't handle that is because it doesn't know Cajun French.

I do enjoy the Boudreaux and Thibodeau jokes. I've spent enough time in Louisiana to enjoy the place and fit in well, I think.

And I always like going there to work. Everywhere I go to work there, people make sure I never leave hungry.  I know that's a point of pride for people there.

It's cute, too... Everyone has a different definition of what the dividing line is between northern Louisiana and southern Louisiana. For some people, it's Baton Rouge or higher.

Go a little further south, and the dividing line is Interstate 10.

When I was in Houma, the line was said to be Highway 90.

I've been to places like Plaquemine and Clovelly and Sulphur and Fourchon. And Krotz Springs and Convent and Norco. New Orleans is fun too, but as you said, very different.


----------



## libingbing (Apr 17, 2017)

ANT 7 said:


> That's only because we keep winning the debates.


In your alternative universe, you guys are legends in your own minds.


----------



## veblenrules (Jul 14, 2014)

Ptuberdriver said:


> The difference was Hillary PAID for her dirt, Trump hasn't and wouldn't. And Trump never said he wouldn't turn it in.
> 
> Hillary paid for the Steele dossier, then turned it over to the FBI to get a FISA warrant to spy on Trump. And all the while Obama knew it and covered it up. When the IG report comes out it will be clear.


If I'm not mistaken the FBI was already investigating Trump before the release of the Steele dossier and the Clinton campaign was never in contact with foreign entities in order to gain electoral advantage.


----------



## Ptuberdriver (Dec 2, 2018)

veblenrules said:


> If I'm not mistaken the FBI was already investigating Trump before the release of the Steele dossier and the Clinton campaign was never in contact with foreign entities in order to gain electoral advantage.


The FBI started investigating Trump because of the Steele dossier, and the Clinton campaign paid fusion GPS to get information about Trump, fusion GPS got their information from Russians. It's is a very known fact that the information in the dossier was false.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

Christinebitg said:


> Oh, man... I presume that the reason Google Translate couldn't handle that is because it doesn't know Cajun French.


_Traduction Googlaise_ has a hard enough time with _français métropolitain_, it certainly will not translate Cajun or Québec French.

I asked you if you were a displaced Cajun as Texas has many displaced Cajuns.

Many years back, I went into this small gin mill in Houston and immediately noticed that almost everyone at the bar, including the barkeep, was speaking French. I pulled up a stool, sat down, the barkeep looked at me, so I asked for a draft in French, which he brought to me. I went to pay, but he asked me if I wanted to run a bill, which was fine, so he went to tend to another customer. This middle aged lady who was sitting next to me asked me, in French, from where I came, so I told her the truth that I was a Yankee. She observed that I did not sound quite like a Cajun, but it was obvious that I knew the dialect. I explained to her that I had lived in Montréal and had a Belgian mathematics teacher in high school, in addition to the Cajun nanny that I had as a child. She allowed that this might account for the way that I speak French.

She told me that there were many displaced Cajuns in Houston and Galveston, and that this particular gin mill was just one place that many of them came to drink and socialise.

You do not leave a Cajun home hungry. It just _ain't 'llowed_. If someone in that part of Louisiana offers you a nibble, refusing it is almost as bad as refusing _abuelita_'s food in a Hispanic household.


----------



## AgentSmith (Aug 27, 2017)

BCS DRIVER said:


> *If you are a conservatve, don't talk politics
> 
> Rather>>>>>>>>>
> 
> If you're a driver dont talk politics, religion, etc.*


Why ignore the pink (orange) elephant in the room (car)? We are living in an insanely (and insane) entertaining times politically. Be respectful, but for gods sake don't avoid the topic. 
Here in San Fran everyone gets in and schits on trump openly and freely, but on the rare occasion that I get a trump guy I'm all ears. 
Ones political affiliations doesn't define him completely. People are complex


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

AgentSmith said:


> Here in San Fran everyone gets in and schits *both on the street, literally and* on trump*, figuratively and in both cases* openly and freely


FIFY


----------



## Lissetti (Dec 20, 2016)

Las Vegas Dude said:


> Never offer you're opinion first, just agree with whatever pax says, you get more tips that way.


So funny. When Pax get in my car with a political mindset they often look at me and say, "Well let me guess...you're definitely not a Trump fan.."

I never bite, whether a Pro-Trump or Anti-Trump pax. My response is always the same:

"No That's not true. I was a big fan of The Apprentice. Further, I don't think Trump has a problem with me either. From what I hear he loves Italian women."


----------



## AgentSmith (Aug 27, 2017)

Another Uber Driver said:


> FIFY


Too true
My favorite game... is it human or dog schit???


----------



## veblenrules (Jul 14, 2014)

Ptuberdriver said:


> The FBI started investigating Trump because of the Steele dossier, and the Clinton campaign paid fusion GPS to get information about Trump, fusion GPS got their information from Russians. It's is a very known fact that the information in the dossier was false.


"very known fact"??????


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

Another Uber Driver said:


> I asked you if you were a displaced Cajun as Texas has many displaced Cajuns.


No, I'm not. But you're absolutely right about the large Cajun population and influence here in Space City. I dont know where they go to drink.

My ethnic background is mostly German (some Protestant and some Catholic), plus some Scotch Irish. I think my reddish hair comes from the Scotch Irish on my Mother's side, since she had it too, when she was younger.

I grew up in Ohio. When I moved to Texas in 1996, I discovered there are a lot of people here who look like me. Seems the two areas were settled at about the same time. NO-body looked like me in southern California, where I moved here from.


Another Uber Driver said:


> You do not leave a Cajun home hungry. It just _ain't 'llowed_. If someone in that part of Louisiana offers you a nibble, refusing it is almost as bad as refusing _abuelita_'s food in a Hispanic household.


I think that's entirely sensible.

And understandable, considering Cajun history. When they got thrown out of Canada by the British, they were starving for a while in southern Louisiana and the area around there (what became Mississippi and also the Golden Triangle area of southeast Texas).

But I'm sure you know that part. I think I felt the need to say it for the benefit of others reading here.

Bottom line: if you value loyalty, get in good with a ****-ass (Cajun).


----------



## tmart (Oct 30, 2016)

If Uber drivers become employees in California, ratings won't matter, if Uber deactivates you they will have to pay you unemployment and or workers comp. Imagine Uber challenging your unemployment claim all you have to do is tell the judge, Yeah my passenger wanted to have an honest discussion about politics and once they realized I didn't have their same views even though I respectfully communicated with them they l one starred 
me and I was deactivated your honor, or my passenger smelled like they hadn't taken a bath in a week and they had the audacity to give me a 1-star rating for a smelly car which got me deactivated your honor,..... get the point, the driver will always win 99% of the time


----------



## OldBay (Apr 1, 2019)

Lovelife said:


> To make long stories short. I had few pax made false accusations and gave me 1 star rating because I didn't agree with their liberal views. One woman got mad at me because I didn't agree with her political views. She asked me not to rate each other and I told her that I give everyone 5 stars unless they are really bad. Later that same day uber emailed me saying that one pax complained that I made this person feel uncomfortable. So never again will I ever engage in political views unless they have conservative views as I do.


I nod and agree with what they say for the tip.

When liberals go on a political rant, view it as an *opportunity* to make a big tip. Its basically a slow pitch right over the plate. Its kinda fun to see how deeply you can get them wound up.


----------



## 1995flyingspur (Aug 18, 2016)

Las Vegas Dude said:


> Never offer you're opinion first, just agree with whatever pax says, you get more tips that way.


Yes yes yes, exactly what drivers should do.


----------



## ZenUber (Feb 11, 2019)

No Prisoners said:


> Liberals don't hesitate at first opportunity to ruin lives of anyone they oppose. To them the end justify the means.
> 
> Liberalism is a mental disorder.


Trumpism is a moral disorder


----------



## ANT 7 (Oct 14, 2018)

libingbing said:


> In your alternative universe, you guys are legends in your own minds.


True.....because communists do not exist in my alternate world.


----------



## Coachman (Sep 22, 2015)

TemptingFate said:


> I don't initiate political discussions but find that riders who hate Trump are more educated and tip much better than the NRA/Nascar hillbillies.


I live in an affluent area surrounded by some very wealthy neighborhoods and the Trump signs clearly outnumbered the Clinton signs in 2016.


----------



## TemptingFate (May 2, 2019)

Coachman said:


> I live in an affluent area surrounded by some very wealthy neighborhoods and the Trump signs clearly outnumbered the Clinton signs in 2016.


You're in Texas so no surprise there.


----------



## Coachman (Sep 22, 2015)

Lee239 said:


> I agree, keep your mouth shut. Conservatives tend to be greedy, selfish, bigots and racists or religious bigots, what's to like?


I always laugh at people who claim leftists are open-minded and tolerant. Some are.


----------



## dlearl476 (Oct 3, 2017)

Lovelife said:


> To make long stories short. I had few pax made false accusations and gave me 1 star rating because I didn't agree with their liberal views. One woman got mad at me because I didn't agree with her political views. She asked me not to rate each other and I told her that I give everyone 5 stars unless they are really bad. Later that same day uber emailed me saying that one pax complained that I made this person feel uncomfortable. So never again will I ever engage in political views unless they have conservative views as I do.


Yeah. It's probably best you keep your Trump-GOP, post-truth, alternative reality conspiracy theories to yourself. It scares normal people when they're trapped in a car with a nut job.


----------



## TwoFiddyMile (Mar 13, 2015)

Coachman said:


> I always laugh at people who claim leftists are open-minded and tolerant. Some are.


Leftists are open-minded and tolerant of other leftists that Meet The Narrative that's being force-fed through the Progressive Movement. These days, there's a lot of faction splits within the left and they are eating each other lol.


----------



## Lovelife (May 16, 2019)

TwoFiddyMile said:


> Leftists are open-minded and tolerant of other leftists that Meet The Narrative that's being force-fed through the Progressive Movement. These days, there's a lot of faction splits within the left and they are eating each other lol.


Liberals are most intolerant and hateful people but they walk around with a sign that says hate has no place here. Bunch of hypocrites. The reason people were silent on voting for Trump is because hateful liberals. They have nerve to call us nut jobs while they believe everything AOC says like the world is going to end in 12 years. Do you morons remember when Al Gore told you that the world was going to end in 2012?!


----------



## BigRedDriver (Nov 28, 2018)

Lovelife said:


> Liberals are most intolerant and hateful people but they walk around with a sign that says hate has no place here. Bunch of hypocrites. The reason people were silent on voting for Trump is because hateful liberals. They have nerve to call us nut jobs while they believe everything AOC says like the world is going to end in 12 years. Do you morons remember when Al Gore told you that the world was going to end in 2012?!


2012? That's when the liberal world actually did end.


----------



## libingbing (Apr 17, 2017)

ANT 7 said:


> True.....because communists do not exist in my alternate world.


That's what people in your alternate world do best ..... they project.


----------



## Intoxicologist (Jun 10, 2016)

Lovelife said:


> To make long stories short. I had few pax made false accusations and gave me 1 star rating because I didn't agree with their liberal views. One woman got mad at me because I didn't agree with her political views. She asked me not to rate each other and I told her that I give everyone 5 stars unless they are really bad. Later that same day uber emailed me saying that one pax complained that I made this person feel uncomfortable. So never again will I ever engage in political views unless they have conservative views as I do.


DUH! Never talk about sex, drugs, politics, or religion. Common sense.


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

tmart said:


> If Uber drivers become employees in California, ratings won't matter, if Uber deactivates you they will have to pay you unemployment and or workers comp.


Can you say "terminated for cause"?

All you need is a few low ratings, and you're toast.


----------



## oldfart (Dec 22, 2017)

For the same reasons, a liberal shouldn’t talk politics either


----------



## I Aint Jo Mama (May 2, 2016)

libingbing said:


> I give all passengers who are Drumpf supporters the boot. Ride ends immediately, even if they're stranded in the desert.


You must still miss Obama and his ****** wife/husband I see. Let me out in the middle of the desert.LMFAO


----------



## Lovelife (May 16, 2019)

libingbing said:


> I give all passengers who are Drumpf supporters the boot. Ride ends immediately, even if they're stranded in the desert.


Your comment proves that you loser liberals are hypocrites. You walk around with a sign that says hate has no home here but you are the most hateful people. You preach free speech but boycott anyone with different views because you know that you can't win an argument with a conservative. When you can't win an argument with a conservative you cry racist homophobic and etc. And you accuse Trump of being divisive while you are the one spewing hate speech against conservatives.


----------



## TemptingFate (May 2, 2019)

Lovelife said:


> Your comment proves that you loser liberals are hypocrites. You walk around with a sign that says hate has no home here but you are the most hateful people. You preach free speech but boycott anyone with different views because you know that you can't win an argument with a conservative. When you can't win an argument with a conservative you cry racist homophobic and etc. And you accuse Trump of being divisive while you are the one spewing hate speech against conservatives.


https://i.kym-cdn.com/photos/images/original/001/223/669/6bc.jpg


----------



## UberAdrian (May 26, 2018)

Why would you discuss real opinions though? I love it when people bring controversial topics like politics. I just go full chameleon and play along with whatever they say. I amuse myself for free at the depths of their stupidity and get huge tips. There’s no reason to have a truthful conversation with some clown you just met and will never see again. Entertain their nonsense and profit.


----------

